
Did Uber Steal Google’s Intellectual Property? - antigizmo
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/10/22/did-uber-steal-googles-intellectual-property
======
skybrian
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18219612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18219612)

~~~
dang
Ah - good catch. Since that one seems never to have made the front page, we'll
re-up it instead (as described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)).

